# Slideshow programs for Mac



## Peanuts (Jan 2, 2008)

Similar to a previous question regarding proshow, however, that program does not work on Mac (even viewing, which is slightly vexing )

Anyone with a mac create slideshows? I have used iPhoto and iDVD but that options just aren't there and iDVD always bungs up on me (I still love mac however). I have been told great praises regarding fotomagico (www.fotomagico.com) however the reviews are on the whole either extremely good or extremely bad (ack!) I have downloaded the demo version and although it did freeze up on me once I am thinking I am a fan as it took me less then 30 minutes to create a 200 image slideshow with music and 'zooming' that runs smoothly. I have plenty to test out, but I was wondering if others have experience with this or other programs.

Thanks in advance!

Edit: One other thing to add about the program which is lovely is that it takes full resolution images (yay, let the laziness commence)


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 2, 2008)

What about Adobe products?  They are quite Mac friendly.


----------



## leaving0hio (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a combination of iMovie and DVD Studio Pro - but I'm probably needlessly complicating it (but DVD Studio is pretty  cool in and of itself).


----------



## domromer (Jan 2, 2008)

I like using iphoto. Does everything I need.

Try here for more slide show programs

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/imaging_3d/index_top.html


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always used iPhoto - but I will have to check out the program you mentioned - sounds cool.

I also use Lightroom for viewing purposes, but not for a slide show


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 2, 2008)

I just have to say this only happens to me. If I view the slideshow I made at home, it works wonderfully, the two 'outsiders' I have showed it to, it was so choppy... how embarassing! I am not completely convinced otherwise however if there was a better option I would go for it.

Big Mike do you knwo of any Adobe products? I looked through there site and there was one called After effects but that one is probably a wee too expensive (okay, more thena  wee bit) for my very small student budget and probably too complicated.

The DVD Studio Pro looks wonderful, but I don't imagine it can be purchased seperately eh? I would be able to buy Final Cut with a student's discount however, I wouldn't utilize it enough to justify the cost.

Thanks domromer, I am looking into that link.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a look and I'm not really sure about the Adobe options.  You can probably create a slideshow with several programs: Photoshop, Elements, Premier, Lightroom etc...but they are expensive and who know if they would be any better than iPhoto & iDVD?

Could you run Proshow with a Windows Emulator or something like that?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 2, 2008)

I am actually not aware of anyway to get Proshow to work with Mac. Can't the two companies understand we all want to be friends? 

The main objective is to be able to make high quality shows for clients to view on their computer, TV etc. 

How frustrating, someone should jump on this niche in the market


----------



## domromer (Jan 2, 2008)

It's also easy to make slide shows in imovie. You can also add a narration track which is cool.


----------



## astrostu (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we talking on-the-fly slideshows or something to make and put on a DVD?

For the former, I use PhotoPresenter.  iPhoto also works, as does FrontRow (haven't used it, just what I've heard ... comes on 10.5 if you have it).


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't do slide shows much but I found this photo presenter for $8.00 I know it sounds to cheap to be any good but they have a full version trial and it works really well and easy for only 8 bucks. Anyways here is a link to there web page read up on them and see what you think http://www.arizona-software.ch/ hope it helps.


----------

